# Hair Teasing Tutorial!



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey ladies! Here is a great and really helpful teasing tutorial! I haven't seen another one like this on here, but I could be wrong (I didn't search, sorry! :s I thought maybe some of you might like it!

mee_gone: POMPADOUR TUTORIAL

Hope you enjoy ladies!

(p.s. it also includes a pomp tutorial, in case anyone wants to try it!)


----------



## han (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks for shareing.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 8, 2007)

LOVED IT!!!! i have been wanting to learn how to do that!!! my hair has been falling off like crazy lately and i need more body but this is perfect something i can do thanx for the tut!!!


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem! I'm happy to share!


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Ohh nice!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh, cool!


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks so awesome! Is it hard to get out (coz tangly etc)?


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

id love to try this but my hair is short now and im not sure how it will look.


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks great with short hair! You get more volume. I just cut my hair a little above my shoulders and it looks awesome when it's teased.

It doesn't leave your hair tooo tangly when you take a shower, my conditioner usually takes care of it.


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmm im gonna have to try it.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

I always wondered what that thing was called. I fixed my hair like this today per the tut and I loved it.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks for that. Sometimes I striaghten my hair and it just looks so flat!


----------



## princess_20 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that is so beautiful! thanx for sharing!


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link! I am ready to try it out soon!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

thx for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3ap (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for sharing. im gonna try this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, you are a cutie! thanks for sharing.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 25, 2007)

the link is awesome! my hair is so limp and I wanted to volumize my hair, but had no clue how to do it, lol!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

love it!

thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dolphin11211 (Mar 3, 2007)

omg great! im trying it tomorrow(Y) yay!


----------



## neat102 (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I want to see this !


----------



## lynnda (Mar 4, 2007)

I am definately going to try this! Thanks!!!


----------

